# Question



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

I held an iPad today and I noticed....on the initial screen the wallpaper - If you choose the first picture listed does it have little white lines at the top?  Changing to the other wallpapers it's not noticeable but looks strange on that first wallpaper, almost like something is wrong with the screen.

If you have an iPad and select that first picture, does  yours look like that too?


----------



## Eeyore (Jul 16, 2009)

The first picture is a time lapsed photograph. What you are seeing up there are the stars moving as the photograph was being taken. (Also commonly called "star trails" in photography.) Common mistake. I heard other people commenting about that also at the Apple store when I visited.

Best Wishes!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> I held an iPad today and I noticed....on the initial screen the wallpaper - If you choose the first picture listed does it have little white lines at the top? Changing to the other wallpapers it's not noticeable but looks strange on that first wallpaper, almost like something is wrong with the screen.
> 
> If you have an iPad and select that first picture, does yours look like that too?


I loved the photo, but did find those little lines distracting every time I looked at it. I had to keep reminding myself that they were star trails...I replaced it with one of my own pics...

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

More questions -

Can you play words with friends on an itouch and an iPad at the same time - switching back and forth between the two?

If you have a movie (DVD) of your own, how do you convert it for the iPad?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

There's nothing to stop you from playing WWF on two devices.

As for converting DVDs, many DVDs now come with a digital version.  Otherwise, copying them gets into removing DRM from the DVDs and as such is not something we discuss here.  

Betsy


----------



## Someone Nameless (Jul 12, 2009)

How do you know if a DVD has a digital version?  Does it come with 2 disks?  Sorry for the stupid questions!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> How do you know if a DVD has a digital version? Does it come with 2 disks? Sorry for the stupid questions!


It usually says in the description or a sticker on the front of the case if it has a digital copy. Not all do. The Blind Side did, Avatar didn't...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

Kindle Gracie said:


> If you have a movie (DVD) of your own, how do you convert it for the iPad?


If you can convert your movies into a Quicktime format, it's possible to import them into iTunes, then send them to the iPad.

Mike


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I use roxio toast to convert movie files for my iPhone. I haven't tried it yet for my iPad, I'm not sure i couldn't just pull them straight into iTunes.


----------

